

New sensors will scoop up 'big data' on Chicago - graupel
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/ct-big-data-chicago-20140621,0,3075626.story

======
skram
This is great. Louisville, KY has a similar initiative going on at
[http://instituteforhealthyairwaterandsoil.org](http://instituteforhealthyairwaterandsoil.org)
and written about at [http://www.courier-
journal.com/story/tech/science/environmen...](http://www.courier-
journal.com/story/tech/science/environment/2014/04/26/air-quality-eggs-
louisville/8174967/)

Disclosure: I'm technical lead for the Louisville project's community data
portal component

------
frik
_Watch_Dogs_ in real life. And that's how ctOS starts.

